# yesterday night



## Qcumber

"Yesterday night" is *kahapon ng gabi* [kahápon nang gabí] in Tagalog.
My question is about *ng* [nang] in this expression.
Is it *ng* [nang] "of" or *ng* [nang] "when"?


----------



## youtin

I think the meaning is "of". "when" would have to be *Nang*. 

If you know Japanese, it's kinda like the の　in 昨日の夜　(Kinou no yoru - yesterday night)

Then again, you could just say* kagabi*, which has the same meaning


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> I think the meaning is "of". "when" would have to be *Nang*. If you know Japanese, it's kinda like the の　in 昨日の夜　(Kinou no yoru - yesterday night)


Arigatou gozai masu, Youtin San. Taihen omoshiroi desu.
Yet, Jap. *no* functions differently from Tag. *ng* [nang].
Compare:
1) Lat. Veneris fanum = Venus' temple
/Venus-genitive/temple-nominative/

2) Jap. Beenus no tera
/Venus/genitive/temple/

3) Tag. simbáhan ni Bénus
/temple/of/Venus/

Do you see the difference?

So you think that in the case of _kahápon ng [nang] gabí_ and other similar expressions the grammar of Tagalog *ng* [nang] "of" is like that of Japanese *no* "[genitive]"? Interesting. What could account for this exception?


----------



## youtin

Yes, I realize that the function of  Japanese *の* is different from the Tagalog *ng*, but there are some cases where we can make a direct comparison :

子供のおもちゃ　(kodomo no omocha)
laruan ng bata (inverted word order though)

Maybe it applies to certain expressions of time?

今日の夜 (Kyou no yoru)
Ngayong gabi

明日の午後　(Ashita no gogo)
Bukas ng hapon

明日の5時　(Ashita no go-ji)
Bukas ng alas singko

I also realize now that Japanese の has such a wide variety of uses!!!

I have no idea how they are related XD XD XD


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> 子供のおもちゃ　(kodomo no omocha)
> laruan ng bata (inverted word order though)
> 
> 明日の5時　(Ashita no go-ji)
> Bukas ng alas singko


As you noticed, the word order is different, and the respective functions of Jap. *no *and Tag. *ng* [nang] are opposite.


----------

